# Rabbit Lady on Dr. Phil.....



## 3willowsbunny (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone see the show? She had 10 rabbits and treated them like her children, she dressed them up in clothes, had them wear diapers, and even tried to Breast Feed one of them! She was a bit "out there" but diid take good care of them even though she went overboard IMO.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2014)

Anthropomorphize is what she's doing. I guess it takes all kinds. Guess we don't spoil our furry little turd machines as much.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 26, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone was going to mention this! I watched it and, well, I kind of have a different opinion on it. I think what she's doing is wrong. To me, those rabbits looked like invalids. The fact that she's feeding them with a spoon means they don't even need to forage for their own food. Having them wear a diaper and clothing all the time is ridiculous! How are they supposed to be a normal bunny and wash their fur? Oh wait, she bathes them...which is not something that is recommend. Putting clothes on an animal is fine occasionally or if they need it but that's going wayyyyy to far. About the only good thing I saw was the greens she was giving them and the daily massages. None of those rabbits looked very active. It disturbed me. I dunno maybe the bunnies are taken care of but I think she's robbing them of the ability to be normal. Now if the video showed them running around and doing binkies with those clothes on, I would have a different opinion possibly.


----------



## mjpeter (Mar 26, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> I was wondering if anyone was going to mention this! I watched it and, well, I kind of have a different opinion on it. I think what she's doing is wrong. To me, those rabbits looked like invalids. The fact that she's feeding them with a spoon means they don't even need to forage for their own food. Having them wear a diaper and clothing all the time is ridiculous! How are they supposed to be a normal bunny and wash their fur? Oh wait, she bathes them...which is not something that is recommend. Putting clothes on an animal is fine occasionally or if they need it but that's going wayyyyy to far. About the only good thing I saw was the greens she was giving them and the daily massages. None of those rabbits looked very active. It disturbed me. I dunno maybe the bunnies are taken care of but I think she's robbing them of the ability to be normal. Now if the video showed them running around and doing binkies with those clothes on, I would have a different opinion possibly.



I agree. Someone else made a point that they can't access cecotropes with diapers on all the time. She was way over the top. The story of her wanting her grown daughter in a bonnet with a bottle is concerning, and don't get me started on trying to breastfeed her rabbits.


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Mar 26, 2014)

mjpeter said:


> I agree. Someone else made a point that they can't access cecotropes with diapers on all the time. She was way over the top. The story of her wanting her grown daughter in a bonnet with a bottle is concerning, and don't get me started on trying to breastfeed her rabbits.



She seemed so happy when she announced that one of them did infact latch on after a few tries! UGH!!! The diapers and clothes are totally rediculous, and as was mentioned bathing a bunny is not necessary at all, makes me wonder how much she actually knows about rabbits. I was trying to be nice and not call her a loon in my original post but there is a nut loose somewhere in her noggin', even her daughter seemed to think she was goofy. She was kind of a crazy cat lady only with bunnies!


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 26, 2014)

does anyone have a link or something ? 
I'd like to see the show (even if I hate the "Dr" phil show)


----------



## mjpeter (Mar 26, 2014)

Itchyrat said:


> does anyone have a link or something ?
> I'd like to see the show (even if I hate the "Dr" phil show)



Go here: http://www.drphil.com/show_main/

Select Tuesday's show. I don't know how much of it they show, though. There is a written transcript below.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 26, 2014)

Ugh, I never even considered the cecotropes! That just makes me hate this even more
Poor bunnies...


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 26, 2014)

i found it on youtube, and the whole thing with the rabbits was very disturbing and quite frankly sad, but I'm more upset by how the mother and "Dr" Phil belittled the furry girl, and kept calling a lifestyle a mere hobby, that wasn't ok at all

*I am a furry, and so is one of my best friends, and it's sad to have to keep it all a secret due to the stigma about furrys being freaks or sexual deviants because of the nutjobs who goers out in public acting like complete idiots*


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 26, 2014)

Itchyrat said:


> i found it on youtube, and the whole thing with the rabbits was very disturbing and quite frankly sad, but I'm more upset by how the mother and "Dr" Phil belittled the furry girl, and kept calling a lifestyle a mere hobby, that wasn't ok at all
> 
> *I am a furry, and so is one of my best friends, and it's sad to have to keep it all a secret due to the stigma about furrys being freaks or sexual deviants because of the nutjobs who goers out in public acting like complete idiots*



Yeah Dr. Phil was kinda weird about it. On one hand he was all like, "hey whatever floats your boat"...but his facial expressions and body language was like, "you're a freak". 

I've never heard of Furries before but I don't really see the issue with it personally. I never got the impression that they were deviant or anything. I think people just need to get over it and realise that people like and believe in different things and as long as you're not harming anyone, animal or yourself, you're fine in my book.


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 26, 2014)

like the first time me & my best friend met, at my downstairs neighbor, my neighbor was like "this is Anton, he is a furry, what a freak right ?" 
I just hugged him and told him that he now had another furry friend 

and both "Dr" phil and the mothers facial and body language really pissed me off, more than the bat**** crazy rabbit lady


----------



## Troller (Mar 27, 2014)

Uhh...sorry but she is a freak. I can accept nearly all of it and think she's just a bit too clingy but the moment you try to breast feed an animal you've crossed a major line. Now I didnt see the show so I dont know if in fact she did it or was making light of it or whatever, but if a person did try it I'm sorry in my book thats just crazy.


----------



## honeybunnies (Mar 29, 2014)

I didn't see the show, but it sounds like this lady may have a mental illness to me :-(


----------



## BigBunny (Mar 30, 2014)

there is something obviously wrong with her. she also wants to dress up and feed her adult daughter baby bottles.... sounds a few sandwiches short of a picnic . (Aussie term for not all there)

Those bunnies are very spoilt but in a obsessive way. To the point they had very little independence and free "choice" just to be bunnies. 
Well thats what the Dr Phil show perceived it as, but you never know how it really is 24/7. 
i mean i love my bunny and give him everything but i don't think i'd ever dress him in nappies and clothes and hand feed him with a spoon like a baby.

I feel sorry for the lady actually and her bunnies. 
i didn't even watch the whole thing.... i seen enough.


The bunnies are very cute though. and look very cuddly. not like my boomer. He'd never sit that still and let me hold him like those bunnies did.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 30, 2014)

Sounds a very sad situation for everyone involved. Does the show offer help to people? Because to be honest, I don't really see the point of it. He says she needs to find a balance. She agrees. He tells her she needs to re-enter the human world. She (reluctantly) agrees, for the sake of her daughter. Then what? Her daughter can't do it alone. Professional and experienced help is needed. Not just advice from someone unconnected, who is giving amused side-glances at the camera, and takes snide pot-shots, (while claiming that he's not judgemental) while the world watches, laughs, gasps, and s******s. The more lonely, and cut-off from 'normal' life she gets from the bad publicity from the show, the more she'll retreat to the rabbits. 

That sound she makes when kissing them? I do that when upset lol.

*edit, the word that is automatically censored is sn1ggers hahahaha.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Mar 30, 2014)

Its because youre spelling snickers like the N word.

I think those rabbits looked drugged. They hardly moved. And breastfeeding a rabbit?! Ouch! I breastfeed a toothless infant, but RABBIT teeth could pierce


----------



## ladysown (Mar 30, 2014)

takes all kinds to make the world go round.... just wow... that's all I can say..


----------

